# White Collar Entry Level Construction Jobs



## JasonGross (Aug 13, 2007)

I recently graduated from college in the US and am exploring opportunities in Dubai. Does anyone know the best way to get a Jr. Quantity Surveyor type position or other entry level job in construction?

Any insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Destination Spain (Jun 17, 2007)

*Looking for work*

Hi there,

I have just found a great website for job hunters all over the world and I am really excited as it has put me in touch with an ex boss who I lost touch with 7 years ago and now we are talking business already. Check it out LinkedIn: Relationships Matter and remember you heard it here first!

Good luck!


----------



## Covicymru (Sep 4, 2007)

Hi I have also recently graduated, I’m from the UK and have a Bachelor of Engineering with honours in Civil Engineering, I have around 1.5 years experience in a design office and 6 months out on site. I was planning to move to Dubai in about 12months time to work, is it feasible for someone like my self with only around 3 years experience to go work in Dubai or is it just a pipe dream? All I’m looking for is enough money to support my self and be able to live relatively comfortable. If there is anyone with any information on this please feel free to email me, thank you for any help available


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum, Jason. I'm sure you'll find a lot of valuable information here.


----------



## duncanfreer1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi There

Not sure about specific jobs in London but i have used this site in the past that lists a wide range of construction jobs by area.

constructionjobsearch.co.uk

Good luck

Duncan


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Covicymru said:


> Hi I have also recently graduated, I’m from the UK and have a Bachelor of Engineering with honours in Civil Engineering, I have around 1.5 years experience in a design office and 6 months out on site. I was planning to move to Dubai in about 12months time to work, is it feasible for someone like my self with only around 3 years experience to go work in Dubai or is it just a pipe dream? All I’m looking for is enough money to support my self and be able to live relatively comfortable. If there is anyone with any information on this please feel free to email me, thank you for any help available


Mate, im in the same industry and currently work in AD, I would say your best waiting till you have at least 3 years experience, anything less than that and i think you may be cannon fodder, having said that i only had 4.5 when i cam out so give it a go. Your more likely to get a job in AD or Doha than Dubai just now though.


----------

